# Are there any amateur cycling clubs in Sheffield?



## sheffgirl (3 Jun 2013)

I wondered if there are any cycling clubs in Sheffield. I'm not that good, so I can't keep up with the professionals lol


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2013)

I met La Squadra recently, who are based in Sheffield. They're fairly quick though, so may not be that suitable.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Jun 2013)

A quick Google suggests that Sheffield CTC might fit the bill. A good range of rides found on their rides page here.


----------



## e-rider (4 Jun 2013)

There must be loads of cycling clubs in Sheffield to suit all needs?
Watch out for the CTC - in some locations they are very good, but in others they still resemble what most people think of when the CTC is mentioned - i.e. old men (and women) cycling very slowly over a very short distance!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jun 2013)

As with all of these type of threads, the 1st port of call is the BC Club List: http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder


----------

